# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Need A little help with Lilaeopsis brasiliensis.

## nikhilsood1

Hi All, 
I Have a 95 gallon tank, which is lit with 2 Metal halides, has a Ph of 7.2, GH and KH are both at 10dh respectively. The temperature is about 26 degrees. 

The problem is that a few weeks back i had planted the Lilaeopsis, and till now i dont see any visible growth in the plants. They are not dying but also aren't growing. The other plants are growing well and without any problems. The tank also does not have any Algae. 

Is there something that i have missed out or maybe something that anyone of you has tried that may help me also? I would be really grateful if anyone could help me. 

Thank You 
Nikhil Sood 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
"If you really want something in this life, you have to work for it. Now, quiet! They're about to announce the lottery numbers..." - Homer Simpson

----------


## Green Baron

Nikhil,
Liliaeopsis is one of the slowest growing aquatic plant I have come across. They take a long time (4~6 months) to establish but once establised they grow very fast. I have a friend who has a 8 feet tank with lush Liliaeopsis in the foreground. It took him about 8 months for his liliaeopsis to establish.

----------


## nikhilsood1

Hi Gan, thanksa lot for the reply. But i wanted to ask another question Gan, will the plant survive or die if it doesnt grow for such a long period? Well the good news is that the plant has roots that are pretty good, because i had pulled out one of them to see this. The root system looked pretty well developed. 

Thank You
Nikhil Sood

----------


## Green Baron

Actually what I meant was it took 8 months for his liliaeopsis to fill the front of his tank.

----------

